

Alexey Chervonenkis found dead - reinhardt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexey_Chervonenkis

======
huhtenberg
In brief -

There's a very large park in Moscow called Лосиный остров ("Moose Island"),
more of a forest really. On Sep 21st he went out for a walk in this park and
around midnight called his relatives and told them he got lost. They called
the police and the emergency services. Tried calling him back as well, but he
didn't answer. On Sep 23rd his body was spotted from a helicopter that was
involved in a search and it was ID'd by the relatives.

The rest of the article is fluff.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Losiny_Ostrov_National_Park](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Losiny_Ostrov_National_Park)

~~~
melling
Лосиный means elk?

Moose is американский лось

I've been working on a Russian language app. It's kind of important that I
understand the nuances.

~~~
mynegation
It is a naming confusion (see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elk#Naming_and_etymology](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elk#Naming_and_etymology)).
Russian word "лось" refers to what North Americans call "moose" and in British
call "elk" (Alces alces species). The animals of species "Cervus Canadensis",
which in North America is called "elk" is called "Вапити" in Russian (i.e.
"wapiti"). Russians never use "Американский лось" to name an animal, because
it is the same species in North America and Eurasia.

~~~
huhtenberg
> called "Вапити" in Russian

I'm a native speaker and I've never even heard this word before. I'd use
"олень", but I'm no biologist. They all are either олень or лось to me :)

~~~
mynegation
Well, wapiti _is_ a species of deer, but it is called that to distinguish it
from European species of red deer (Cervus Elaphus - благородный олень) which
is what Russians usually mean by "deer".

------
mturmon
Chervonenkis had an appointment at Royal Holloway College, and their site has
more:

[http://www.clrc.rhul.ac.uk/people/chervonenkis/](http://www.clrc.rhul.ac.uk/people/chervonenkis/)

I slightly knew Vladimir Vapnik for a while when he was at AT&T research, and
he was a very kind, approachable, and passionate guy. You just had to not let
his rather formidable reputation (VC dimension, uniform convergence, and the
SVM, which at the time was just emerging) get in the way.

------
japaget
Link to Wikipedia article:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexey_Chervonenkis](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexey_Chervonenkis)

~~~
mdda
Not in his individual Wikipedia article (yet) : He name is the 'C' in VC-
dimension :
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VC_dimension](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VC_dimension)

------
curtis3389
I suppose this is a good time to mention hiking safety.

Boy Scouts of America Hiking Safety Recommendations:

\- Always tell someone where you are going and when you will return.

\- Never hike alone or at night; use the buddy system.

\- Dress properly for the weather and environment.

\- Wear sun and insect protection

\- Take an extra pair of socks in case you need to change.

\- Obey traffic signs and signals.

\- Avoid hiking along roadways.

\- Stay on the trail.

\- Be alert to your surroundings.

\- Don't litter as you hike.

\- Be alert to dangerous animals, insects, and plants.

\- Never touch a wild animal.

\- Take 1 pint of water for each hour you will be hiking.

\- Never drink untreated water.

------
hoopism
I read about him just now, admittedly was not aware of him prior.

My first thought though given the location was "so what was this guy doing the
government didn't like?".

~~~
chc
"Given the location"? What is it about a forest that makes you think the
government was involved? Or do you mean that every death in Russia is a
suspicious death?

~~~
hoopism
My comment was exactly that...

Basically saying that as someone uneducated on foreign affairs my gut reaction
to a death of a prominent Russian scientist is to suspect that the article is
about suspicious conditions.

Not sure why this got negative feedback... I bet a lot of people immediately
thought that was the purpose of the story.

~~~
grimtrigger
People seem to be interpreting your comment as an accusation, rather than an
admission of bias.

~~~
hoopism
Thank you. I think you are right. Felt like somehow what I said was
inflammatory. If anything it's admission of ignorance... but one I thought was
worth mentioning.

